# Attack - Suez road near Rehab



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Please take care people.
tgere has been a bomb / attack at tge military checkpoint on the Cairo - Suez road near Rehab.

The incident looks to be quite serious.
It hasn't sppeared on the net yet but will keep looking.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Biffy,

Is that today?


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Yes this morning


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I still can't find anything. Has this been confirmed?


----------

